# Boku Dake Ga Inai Machi



## rajin (Apr 3, 2015)

*Mystery, Psychological, Seinen, Supernatural, Tragedy

Sanbe Kei*

Struggling manga author Satoru Fujinuma is beset by his fear to express  himself. However, he has a supernatural talent of "noticing things" that  forces him to help people.

Going back into your past to solve the problems you created . again and again time travel . EMOTIONAL DRAMA . Popular in japan

28 Chapters have been scanlated . Raws from chapter 29 to 33 here

*Jitsu_wa_Watashi_wa/106/1

Jitsu_wa_Watashi_wa/106/1*


----------



## rajin (May 3, 2015)

*Boku dake ga Inai Machi 34 Raw*

*overwhelmed by his own Bankai spiritual pressure?*


----------



## Punk Zebra (May 3, 2015)

Reads the the synopsis and thinks its talking about the actual author.......... sees tragedy in the tags comes down with a cold sweat. This is the same author who did Cradle of Monsters.


----------



## rajin (Aug 5, 2015)

*cnet128 translation*


----------



## rajin (Sep 5, 2015)

* video
*


----------



## ~Greed~ (Nov 6, 2015)

A shame more people aren't reading this. It's a pretty awesome murder mystery story with a few supernatural elements mixed in. 

Chapter 32-33 are out as well for whoever is reading it:


----------



## BlueDemon (Nov 8, 2015)

~Greed~ said:


> A shame more people aren't reading this. It's a pretty awesome murder mystery story with a few supernatural elements mixed in.
> 
> Chapter 32-33 are out as well for whoever is reading it:
> here"



I loved Cradle of Monsters, so I might give this a go (at some point, still too many other mangas to read). Though it's probably not going to be so long going by the author's other mangas (or at least CoM).


----------



## ~Greed~ (Nov 16, 2015)

BlueDemon said:


> I loved Cradle of Monsters, so I might give this a go (at some point, still too many other mangas to read). Though it's probably not going to be so long going by the author's other mangas (or at least CoM).



I actually didn't real cradle of monsters. From my understanding it was pretty much a complete tragedy. This series can be pretty depressing at times, but I think that the author is going for a happy or at least bitter sweet ending. I ended up spoiling myself and reading the raws, and it's definitely going in an interesting direction.


----------



## rajin (Dec 7, 2015)

*Boku dake ga Inai Machi 41 Raw *

*IT'S HERE*


----------



## rajin (Jan 1, 2016)

*Anime starts from 7th Jan, 2016 . Live Action Movie In March

Movie PV *
*

Lille still came back like right after...
*


----------



## Haruka Katana (Jan 27, 2016)

Necro-ing this thread  The anime is out anyway.


BlueDemon said:


> I loved Cradle of Monsters, so I might give this a go (at some point, still too many other mangas to read). Though it's probably not going to be so long going by the author's other mangas (or at least CoM).



Cradle of monsters is good.


----------



## Tayimus (Feb 12, 2016)

Fuck, I really need to see the next chapter...


----------



## Haruka Katana (Mar 4, 2016)

Need the other chapters 

Ending is so-so


----------



## Tayimus (Mar 4, 2016)

I liked the ending.  Can't wait to see it animated.


----------



## Deleted member 73050 (Mar 4, 2016)

Ending was pretty shitty tbh but I guess that whole coma thing was unnecessary.


----------



## ~Greed~ (Mar 4, 2016)

From what I hear there's going to be an afterstory/epilogue after the "final" chapter, so it's not 100% over yet. Ending was Pretty decent IMO.


*Spoiler*: _But I may be a bit biased because_ 





*Spoiler*: _ending/pairing spoilers_ 



I was always an Airi x Satoru shipper.


----------



## Haruka Katana (Mar 4, 2016)

Vino said:


> Ending was pretty shitty tbh but I guess that whole coma thing was unnecessary.



I would've pity Satoru for that coma but I guess it's a clever way for a "time skip" for him. 

I am still butthurt about KayoxSatoru


----------



## Atlantic Storm (Mar 4, 2016)

So am I. I feel so cheated.


----------



## Tayimus (Mar 5, 2016)

~Greed~ said:


> *Spoiler*: _But I may be a bit biased because_
> 
> 
> 
> ...



This.


----------



## Deleted member 73050 (Mar 5, 2016)

Haruka Katana said:


> I would've pity Satoru for that coma but I guess it's a clever way for a "time skip" for him.
> 
> I am still butthurt about KayoxSatoru



It was really unnecessary. If the author wanted a timeskip, he could have just let Satoru escape back into the present and try to get Yashiro arrested cause it's his word against his.


----------



## Metal Bat (Apr 26, 2016)

I just read this last night without knowing the author's other works. I thought it was a good manga with good drama and suspense even though the killer was pretty obvious and Satoru should have probably realized sooner. I expected something similar to the coma to happen but I wasn't sure what I just knew he wasn't going to repeat that time. I was surprised when Kayo showed up with a baby but it made sense that the two who would die ended up together and then his meeting with Airi was obvious from then.


----------



## rajin (Jun 7, 2016)

chapters


----------

